# aberdeen crash



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

idiot


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

I believe the person in the corsa is getting done for dangerous driving.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

What a ****! he's VERY lucky to be not deaded


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Any iPad friendly links?


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

+1 lucky. 

A second later and he'd of been right under that lorry.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like the Corsa driver is very luck to be alive!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

bloody hell.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Miglior said:


> Any iPad friendly links?


how exactly do people on ipads watch videos :lol: that must really suck :lol:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

It's just that live leak hasn't caught up with the world yet and still use flash


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Why is it posted by a Russian guy lol


----------



## hoppy (Jun 11, 2008)

P3ni5


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Was shown on the local news just now, said that the driver has been charged, but didn't say what with

Link to local paper article, shows state of the Corsa - driver was goddam lucky not to be seriously hurt!

http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/2191800


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Miglior said:


> Any iPad friendly links?


Here you go :thumb: from one ipad user to another :lol:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Why is it posted by a Russian guy lol


Russian lorry driver maybe ?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

more pics here :


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

cotter said:


> Was shown on the local news just now, said that the driver has been charged, but didn't say what with
> 
> Link to local paper article, shows state of the Corsa - driver was goddam lucky not to be seriously hurt!
> 
> http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/2191800


Hurt!!! more like  killed! my boss's brother in law went to recvover the lorry was some mess apparently as it was carrying bags of cement.


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

crazy driving!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Blooody hell! :doublesho


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Miglior said:


> It's just that live leak hasn't caught up with the world yet and still use flash


:lol: more like Apple haven't :lol: tis possibly the most annoying thing about my iP4, it's not that it _can't_ do Flash, it won't do it, bloody Apple.

Vid is incredible, how is that driver still alive........ I mean I wouldn't pull out onto a dual carriageway like that if I was _going the right way_!!!!! What a [email protected]


----------



## Bainie (Jul 30, 2006)

I used to live there, how the hell did he manage to come down there in the first place !!


----------

